# Double Island Delivers Again



## banky (Sep 25, 2009)

When me and dad (Sprocket) had bashed our way out of the surf we immediately rigged all our rods and set off chasing after a huge tuna bust up. I pulled up next to the bust up and sat in awe before I flicked my slug just 10 meters and the reel went off! Just like that I had lost about a quarter of my line. I managed to bring this thing close enough to the yak to have a good look at the Yellow Fin Tuna before it went on another insane run. After fighting it for another 10 minutes on a old rubbish reel I found under the house(I was a bit short on tackle) I called for the gaff that dad had on his yak. Dad having dropped about 6 good sized fish just kept on paddling leaving me behind to tail grab the tuna.







I reckon I did a good job considering there was no hooks in me and the 72cm fish was in the hatch with its throat cut. I had been pulled about 50 meters away from the bust up so I decided to pull in my floater that had just been sitting in the water during the ordeal only to reveal that a 70 cm grinner was sitting on the other end. I didn't want to waste time trying to get the hooks from its gut so I just cut the line. I paddled past dad who just gaffed a Mahi Mahi after previously landing a spotty and a yellow fin all while I was fighting my fish.







We paddled together back to the bust up as we arrived dads soft plastic got smashed by another tuna. I paddled right next to the bust up and flicked my plastic right into the middle of it all, I hooked on straight away but as i got the fish close to the boat it snapped the line. Dad landed his second Tuna and went back for more. I re-rigged and through my last plastic into the bust which again was absolutely smashed by another yellow fin. I fought with it for about 10 minutes before having to tail grab it because dad just paddled away. Shortly after I had grabbed it there was another fish in the hatch and I was chasing the Tuna again. Before I knew it I was on again and fighting another fish.







At the same time dad was fighting another Spotty Mackerel I was fighting a tuna I could not identify. After seeing its beautiful colour on its back and its size I cut its throat and threw it in the hatch.







It was a mutual decision heading back to the beach after that as both dad and I were out of bait, slugs and soft plastics. While heading in we both got smashed, I got done in the shore break while dad got destroyed in the back break that was rolling through. We got onto the beach, unloaded our fish and got a picture together.








I made a video of the session aswell. Enjoy.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Awesome stuff Phil, I've caught those little striped tuna up there before also, they're pretty good on the plate eaten fresh, maybe even better than the long tails.

Kev


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Well you're both bastards, obviously. Awesome stuff boys.


----------



## banky (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks Kev will do and salti h eonly tells you the good stuff, those yellow fin really go for their size. I just loving being back into it


----------



## banky (Sep 25, 2009)

scater said:


> Well you're both bastards, obviously. Awesome stuff boys.


Cheers scater


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Fellas, amazing session. Cheers, Dave.


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds like an insane session! Well done landing them fish with no gaf, top effort mate!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Man that's a good spot of your old man's ,I'm just pissed I couldn't make it there with you guys ,good haul there's boys keep the videos coming You' are the Kings I reckon :lol:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Fishin w dad is over rated. Hes been a bastard for far longer and knows it.

Thanks for posting. That is one hell of a day.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome to club sprocket ,Salti must be devasted not getting a invite and still the bridesmaid of the Mahi mahi club at your spot down the beach.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Safa said:


> Welcome to club sprocket ,Salti must be devasted not getting a invite and still the bridesmaid of the Mahi mahi club at your spot down the beach.


Thanks Safa, I already joined the club the same day as Dennis. 2 for the Dolly leaderboard 
I'll let you know what happened on Sunday tonight.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Jeebus mate that sucks! I have never heard of anything like that before! Is it fixable?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Brilliant. Loved the report and video Phil. What I wouldnt give to get out for a session like that with my boy. That bust-up was something else.

Bad luck with the yak cjb. I reckon I would have happily put up with a large dose of baboon-ass for a session like that.


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Chris your BFS is finished, its old, chuck it in the skip...........BUY MY EVO......BUY IT... BUY IT... BUY IT...You know you want it! Seriously BUY IT!

Call me and I'll give you a good price.


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

No Seriously, buy it.........Just buy it, dont worry about the wife or kids, just build a few more stairs......and....BUY IT! Its got good mojo to!


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Hey Chris, my EVO CAN ride waves! Did you see how well it surfs in my winning Straddie video? C'mon......Do it, just do it!


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Do you want to buy it Salti? I know you want to.....


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Awesome session and love the video. Can't believe how inconsiderate my sister is having a birthday that weekend.

Chris you know there is a bigger and better Evo you could buy instead


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

Absolutely sensational fishing guys! looked like a great day on the water! Hmmm hope I get a chance to get amongst it in the coming trip north!


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Phil, you summed Saturday up pretty well, It's great to see you keen again, I'll take you fishin anytime Mate, sorry about the lack of available tackle and we must make a gaf for you too. A rudder would help maneuverability in the surf also. You did well son 8)

I must say I am stoked to catch a Dolly up there, at my spot ;-) That place never ceases to amaze me, although I have had my share of donuts, days without as much as a nibble. There has been big action up there for weeks and Sunday was no exception.








Chris, Banky and I were Joined by Ido and his recently arrived brother Ira on Saturday evening for some drinking, eating, rigging, talking tactics and a bit of hebrew :? 
Ido was about to crash when RedGreg popped up out of the blue about 9 o'clock I think, So to be polite we stoked the fire up and sat around for another couple of hours dranking and talking some more. 
I had Cobia and spanish on my preferred species list for Sunday and I almost had both. My first hookup was on a big weighted pilly and this thing was huge, fastish and heavy, after a couple of midwater runs it took me down, big cobes for sure! and Salti's poor old reel couldn't hold him, there must be some structure down there because my braid was shredded. Bricked up the beach!!! 
Next bait, let out slowly directly beneath the yak, an old cobia tactic of mine ;-) and sure enough, nibble nibble, give it a meter of line and then strike, slow but with a firm lift, on again, cobes 5-6kg had it next to the yak for about 5 minutes before I could get a shot at him, lots of splashes and short runs. anyhow, my gaf is heading for throat, hits stinger wire, breaks wire, gaf bounces off, fish disappears.








I could't even get to my honey hole before I was out of bait, 3 slimeys and 10 big xxs pillies, getting smashed by tuna, spotties, spanish and schoolies. There was plenty of surface bustups but my floater didn't get a hit all morning. All the action was on my weighted rig, slimey or pillie didn't matter, I paid the price for not using wire and lost a couple of rigs, those stripey tuna thingies had sharp mouths I must have lost half a dozen jig heads and 1 slug to them in bustups, what with the spotties as well.
running low on bat I switched the one slimey that had been floating for over an hour to my weighted rig and within 20m was smashed by something, my gangs were too short for the big baits, 4 hook versions are in the book for next time.
By the time redgreg kindly gifted me 2 big pillies I had a spaniard and a schoolie in the back. within 5 minutes 1 was gone and the last one switched itself with a nice 1m Spaniard. Dos spaniards, no bait, so I tied another plastic on to get me back to the beach and first cast I let sink, the tuna left it and low and behold if there wasn't a a 105cm spaniard under the bait who swallowed it and completed my second bag out in 2 weeks   I was happy to donate one to Chris as there wasn't much room left in the big esky and he needed some cheering up  
Got a nice wave out the back and surfed\braced most of the way in with a nice little shorey to finish off.








You know I'll share a beer or a feed or a bed with any of you guys* BUT..... If you want to fish my spot make sure you take me with you! Bastards! :twisted: :twisted: :lol:

.


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

After tea with the wife on Saturday night I load the yak on the hilux and by 8pm I am on the beach looking for the boys and girls in the dark I too live on the coast and have been going up the beach for 20 something years and have never fished the spot X ha ha .drive slowly up the beach I spot a fire pull up not them keep going and there they are sprocket and Ido sitting around a big fire talking the talk 2or3 beers later time for bed to the sound of the surf shit???
5.30 am just light I could see there was a big wave out the back. As the supalite x was packed at home , got to love it
6am sprocket and I go for it sprocket got out I get nailed by the big one out the back . So I say that was fun get back on and go for shit not again ,I have never had so much air under the yak when going over the top of a wave I would say 1.5m shit they can fly ha ha made it out the back .started setting up first rod with white sp in water bang line going out half hour later fish wins my sp gone Rig up again out goes the white sp then the pilly on the other rod I just start to paddle and the sp 
gets hit I win this one and have a yellow fin tuna in the yak ,set up again Start paddle


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Sorry and the pilly get nailed that one is cobia two nice fish on the yak look up and sprocket is in to a big fish 
The birds are working so I was flicking slugs at the bust up but with one hook on the slug no good 4 hits on it on set
Then I look around and Ido brother is getting pulled out to sea all go .Sprocket come up looking for my bait gave him two pilly and I watch him put one on then line in water and bang Spaniard so back to me 4 dropped fish ,slugs no hook ups two sp bitten off ,good run back to beach they call it the X spot I call it the G spot broken kayaks ,broken rods ,broken lines, you have to love it cheers Greg


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Spot on Salti sprocket was 30m to my left and on the wave was half the size


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Man when it goes off look out DI was is ?? On fire


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I think we need to make hay while the sun shines in this spot as it is so close to the beach. I have been following the work of an ex Teewah local by the name of Lindsay Dines who was campaigning to have the Cooloola Coast re zoned as a recreational fishing haven with zero commercial fishing. At present the beach seine net fishers will be setting up camps along the beach to start targeting mullet. When their nets get shot and the first school of mullet is ripped from a gutter along this open beach all the good fishing that we have been experiencing will be a thing of the past. Lindsay's theory backed by sound scientific studies from around the world is that netting whole schools of fish sends them into a distress mode that others in the area relate to predation and results in area abandonment by multiple species for weeks at a time, by the time they come back another net full of fish send them packing again. This will occur through till September/October. The nets will start in the next week or so, so if you have any aspirations to fish this area, make it quick.

Sorry for the downer boys, well done on some excellent fishing. I hope I can get up there before it is too late.

Kev


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

salticrak said:


> goddam sprocket,he loves to seagull a bloke.


I was looking for that cobia sitting under Greg's yak. Gonna get me one this Saturday!!


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Must say that cobia is very good eating sprocket good luck to find one


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

redgreg said:


> Must say that cobia is very good eating sprocket good luck to find one


Bastard!!


----------

